# Do you eat with your hat on?



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sitting, at the moment, in a fairly posh Italian restaurant. There's a bloke opposite with his wife, probably early 40s & he's wearing a cap. I would never in a million years dream of doing this. Is it because I'm old? Have fashions changed & left me behind? What's the world coming to?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2017)

No - I'm 30 and I would find it bizarre if I saw a man wearing a cap inside a restaurant. I wouldn't lose any sleep over it, I'd just think he was a bit of a weirdo.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 3, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Sitting, at the moment, in a fairly posh Italian restaurant. There's a bloke opposite with his wife, probably early 40s & he's wearing a cap. I would never in a million years dream of doing this. Is it because I'm old? Have fashions changed & left me behind? What's the world coming to?
		
Click to expand...

American culture

Men and women wear baseball caps, and think nothing of eating with them inside.


I think it is rude, but would not say anything as it doesn't really affect me.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 3, 2017)

Inside, hats off

Al Fresco I'd maybe have one on if i was in the sun, otherwise non


----------



## CliveW (Jul 3, 2017)

No, I would never wear a hat indoors never mind sit at at table with one on. Also, I would never use social media when sitting at the table either!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 3, 2017)

Go over and challenge him to a duel


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 3, 2017)

Only if the mother of the bride hasn't removed hers yet.....


----------



## Slab (Jul 3, 2017)

I might if I was eating outdoors (but rarely wear a hat if not playing golf so that kinda muddies the water a bit)

No way indoors but just because i'm indoors not because i'm eating (& you don't need a hat indoors, (Gandalf was a bad un for this) )

Also folk that drive with golf/baseball cap on, why? I just wouldn't


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 3, 2017)

This is absolutely commonplace in the USA


----------



## hovis (Jul 3, 2017)

i wouldn't have cared less


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 3, 2017)

I can't really see how it's rude.

It goes against tradition, but traditions change all the time. 

I wouldn't have batted an eyelid.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 3, 2017)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I can't really see how it's rude.

It goes against tradition, but traditions change all the time. 

I wouldn't have batted an eyelid.
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest, how old are you? Maybe it's just an age thing.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 3, 2017)

Maybe he is suffering hair loss from cancer treatment. Doesn't bother me...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 3, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Sitting, at the moment, in a fairly posh Italian restaurant. There's a bloke opposite with his wife, probably early 40s & he's wearing a cap. I would never in a million years dream of doing this. Is it because I'm old? Have fashions changed & left me behind? What's the world coming to?
		
Click to expand...

Your posh restaurant might be someone else's Wetherspoons.

The worlds coming to what people make it,people who worry about little things that never effect them.


----------



## londonlewis (Jul 3, 2017)

I think it is bad etiquette to eat with your hat on. 
But I suppose it depends where you are.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 3, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Sitting, at the moment, in a fairly posh Italian restaurant. There's a bloke opposite with his wife, probably early 40s & he's wearing a cap. I would never in a million years dream of doing this. Is it because I'm old? Have fashions changed & left me behind? What's the world coming to?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not, bet this bloke also cut his spaghetti with a knife.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 3, 2017)

CliveW said:



			No, I would never wear a hat indoors never mind sit at at table with one on. Also, I would never use social media when sitting at the table either!
		
Click to expand...

Touchee


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Absolutely not, bet this bloke also cut his spaghetti with a knife.
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with that, like?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			This is absolutely commonplace in the USA  

Click to expand...

This ^^^^^

In the UK I never wear a hat indoors but if eating outdoors I may well keep a hat on as I easily get sun stroke. I wear a hat for practical reasons not fashion. I don't get upset by hat wearing. I understand a certain generation see it is a manners thing but I don't. If people like wearing their hats then they can keep doing it.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Just out of interest, how old are you? Maybe it's just an age thing.
		
Click to expand...

Closer to 100 than 40.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

My lad gets upset if we have a family meal in the dining room and I tell him A, take your cap off and B put your phone away.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2017)

I do think this is a generational thing. I was at a wedding in April in Southampton. The weather was hot. When we sat down to eat I started to take my jacket off. "You can't do that" said my wife, "either the groom or the grooms father has to do it first". I was hot and getting sweaty so the jacket came off despite the evil glares from my beloved. Why the heck should every bloke sit there sweating, waiting for a signal to remove jackets? Equally I resented being policed by a female in a very cool summer dress.

Hat rules, jackets being worn unless notified otherwise, ties etc are etiquette traditions that will disappear in the next 20 years or so as newer generations simply don't care nor understand the point of them. I'm with them :thup:


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 3, 2017)

Can you breast feed indoors with your hat on though?

To be honest, whenever I walk into the clubhouse, I always take my cap off.   But I'm a gentleman.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I do think this is a generational thing. I was at a wedding in April in Southampton. The weather was hot. When we sat down to eat I started to take my jacket off. "You can't do that" said my wife, "either the groom or the grooms father has to do it first". I was hot and getting sweaty so the jacket came off despite the evil glares from my beloved. Why the heck should every bloke sit there sweating, waiting for a signal to remove jackets? Equally I resented being policed by a female in a very cool summer dress.

Hat rules, jackets being worn unless notified otherwise, ties etc are etiquette traditions that will disappear in the next 20 years or so as newer generations simply don't care nor understand the point of them. I'm with them :thup:
		
Click to expand...

when I was at the British legion summer ball on Saturday night. I was in my Ted Baker summer tuxedo. Didn't know there were seasonal tunes. It was off inside five mins after the toasts etc. One or two looked at me a bit odd? Don't know if it is a military thing to leave then on, but a few lads collared me and thanked me for taking it off. Apparantly within about 30 seconds another dozen jackets came off. I never noticed.
incidentally, bro in law arranged the do and his main concern was that people would not wear tuxedos, suit, ball gowns, evening gowns etc etc. He need not worry. Everybody was in there best bib and tucker. Them scruffy military oiks certainly know how to scrub up.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Just out of interest, how old are you? Maybe it's just an age thing.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 32.

I should add though, that I actually do remove my hat when going indoors, and I don't think I would sit in a restaurant with a hat on either (unless eating outside).

However, I wouldn't be bothered if someone else did, nor would I consider them to be rude.

I think it just isn't something that tends to be drummed into the youth of today. It could well be a lack of awareness of traditional ettiquette as opposed to knowing about it and choosing not to do it (which would be a little bit further along the rudeness scale).


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Can you breast feed indoors with your hat on though?

To be honest, whenever I walk into the clubhouse, I always take my cap off.   But I'm a gentleman.
		
Click to expand...

I can only speak for myself, but if anyone was breast feeding I woul not notice a hat.
when we went to Cheshire last month, we were in a posh pub. A woman had a baby that started whinging. She got out what looked like a sling I watched her for a minute wondering what was going off. Apparantly it's some kind of support for holding said guzzling baby. Missi T gave me a bollockin  for staring. I never knew what mum was gonna do. Why did she not put up a sign or summat to warn me.

one of me most embarrassing moments for me was when missi T required these breast cups that fitted in your bra for when you are stopping breast feeding. Apparantly when you are goin onto powder you still leak tiddy milk when the baby cries. So Missis T sends me to the only 24 HR chemist that is open for some breast tiddy cup things.
 It was rammed, it was rammed with women. I got to the front of the queue and everyone in the shop is sniggering coz am asking for god knows what they are called. Then all the mums start asking me questions like how big are her tiddies, (bigger than normal thankfully ) coz these not fit right in her bra. You might want these, then they start talking amongst themselves about leaking tiddies in the middle of the night. I could of died of 
put this in either thread PS &#128077;


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't wear a hat in a restaurant, or indoors for that matter.  I mean, what's the point.  It's head protection after all.  
I do consider it to be bad manners to wear a hat in a restaurant.  I also consider it to be bad manners to be using a mobile phone at a restaurant table.  
Maybe I'm old fashioned but I just consider it to be good manners.  

I also don't understand why somebody would wear a hat in a car either.  I have a general rule to beware of anybody wearing a hat whilst driving, irrespective of the age of the person wearing the hat.  Experience tends to tell me that their driving is, on average, decidedly dodgy.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 3, 2017)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I'm 32.

I should add though, that I actually do remove my hat when going indoors, and I don't think I would sit in a restaurant with a hat on either (unless eating outside).

However, I wouldn't be bothered if someone else did, nor would I consider them to be rude.

I think it just isn't something that tends to be drummed into the youth of today. It could well be a lack of awareness of traditional ettiquette as opposed to knowing about it and choosing not to do it (which would be a little bit further along the rudeness scale).
		
Click to expand...

Yeah probably an age thing. I'm a bit(!) older than you and I was brought up to remove my hat when indoors. Old habits die hard, wearing a hat indoors seems more acceptable nowadays but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 3, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Closer to 100 than 40.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't asking you, you old fart  :ears:    


Us wrinklies have to stick together


----------



## DRW (Jul 3, 2017)

I have always wondered about this, always believe it was bad manners not to take off hat and have told son the same.

Just googled an answer and to be honest, there appears to be no one answer to why take it off. One link even went on about medieval times and the steel headgear were heavy and therefore men took off.:rofl: Another say ladies don't as their hair would be messed up, or the hat would be fixed to hair etc. 

Basically still dont know the answer, so likely to be another silly tradition, like wearing certain kind of cloths for golf, don't kind your shoes in the car park and so on.

I would rather see it off tbh but don't know why I do, suppose just because that was the way I was bought up, along with no tattoos.


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 3, 2017)

I take my hat off when I go indoors because it's pointed and hits the door frame.


----------



## RW1986 (Jul 3, 2017)

I've no objection to people wearing a hat inside a restaurant. Just a fashion thing these days. I'm 30 and tend to not wear caps but if other people do wear them whilst eating or being indoors then it's up to them. Enjoy your life and don't worry about it.:thup:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I wasn't asking you, you old fart  :ears:    


Us wrinklies have to stick together  

Click to expand...

Oops!


----------



## Jensen (Jul 3, 2017)

Were you in Romanoes


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 3, 2017)

https://youtu.be/Hqp1bGuiHHs


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 3, 2017)

Only time I might eat with a hat on is maybe at a BBQ.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 3, 2017)

I was in a small restaurant in Canterbury having lunch last week and a middle aged guy sat with his baseball cap on having lunch. I didn't think him rude cos I assumed he was American!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2017)

In a word... No...

As a side note...

It always mildly amused me that my brother, who was a real stickler about looking smart/ well turned out, drove to work in a pair of old trainers and a baseball cap on...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 3, 2017)

chrisd said:



			I was in a small restaurant in Canterbury having lunch last week and a middle aged guy sat with his baseball cap on having lunch. I didn't think him rude cos I assumed he was American!
		
Click to expand...

That's a terrible assumption to make Christopher,you should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself.


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Jul 3, 2017)

"Good God, no, never. Clearly it's the start of the slippery slope, the thin end of the wedge, undoubtedly it is the first step, a gateway if you will, to becoming a genocidal, baby eating maniac who enjoys knifing pensioners, desecrating churches and while we are at it, bring back National Service, teach them some respect. Next they will be wanting colour televisions and have ideas of their own. Look at our golf club, the time is just approaching the twentieth century, we like it that way. It's nice to have a social order and besides the working classes smell, terribly. Glad we blackballed that young whippersnapper who cried like a girl on the beaches of Normandy. How can women play golf with all that housework to do? Glad we don't have those indoor hat wearing types at our club. What next, I swear a saw an African the other week, on the street he was, doing a job of work, in England. I bet he wears a hat inside as well."  - Squadron Leader JJ "Rummie" Rutledge. KCSG, (R'td) (Welcome to Golf Committee, Diptheria Golf Club, (est. 1873) Woking, Surrey.)


----------



## drdel (Jul 3, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Sitting, at the moment, in a fairly posh Italian restaurant. There's a bloke opposite with his wife, probably early 40s & he's wearing a cap. I would never in a million years dream of doing this. Is it because I'm old? Have fashions changed & left me behind? What's the world coming to?
		
Click to expand...

Typing on the Forum while in restaurant - I hope you're on your own ! - if not you soon will be.

My mate's had to have skin grafts on his head so wears a hat. I'd never do it but we never know the story behind what leads other people to do what they do.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 3, 2017)

I just hate wearing a hat. Rubbish item of clothing, especially base ball caps, and worse when they are on backwards, indoors, like the prat in the cafe earlier.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 3, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Were you in Romanoes
		
Click to expand...

No, I'm not made of money, you know!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

craigstardis1976 said:



			"Good God, no, never. Clearly it's the start of the slippery slope, the thin end of the wedge, undoubtedly it is the first step, a gateway if you will, to becoming a genocidal, baby eating maniac who enjoys knifing pensioners, desecrating churches and while we are at it, bring back National Service, teach them some respect. Next they will be wanting colour televisions and have ideas of their own. Look at our golf club, the time is just approaching the twentieth century, we like it that way. It's nice to have a social order and besides the working classes smell, terribly. Glad we blackballed that young whippersnapper who cried like a girl on the beaches of Normandy. How can women play golf with all that housework to do? Glad we don't have those indoor hat wearing types at our club. What next, I swear a saw an African the other week, on the street he was, doing a job of work, in England. I bet he wears a hat inside as well."  - Squadron Leader JJ "Rummie" Rutledge. KCSG, (R'td) (Welcome to Golf Committee, Diptheria Golf Club, (est. 1873) Woking, Surrey.)
		
Click to expand...

And that is what I was thinking. lock the thread Phillip.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2017)

craigstardis1976 said:



			"Good God, no, never. Clearly it's the start of the slippery slope, the thin end of the wedge, undoubtedly it is the first step, a gateway if you will, to becoming a genocidal, baby eating maniac who enjoys knifing pensioners, desecrating churches and while we are at it, bring back National Service, teach them some respect. Next they will be wanting colour televisions and have ideas of their own. Look at our golf club, the time is just approaching the twentieth century, we like it that way. It's nice to have a social order and besides the working classes smell, terribly. Glad we blackballed that young whippersnapper who cried like a girl on the beaches of Normandy. How can women play golf with all that housework to do? Glad we don't have those indoor hat wearing types at our club. What next, I swear a saw an African the other week, on the street he was, doing a job of work, in England. I bet he wears a hat inside as well."  - Squadron Leader JJ "Rummie" Rutledge. KCSG, (R'td) (Welcome to Golf Committee, Diptheria Golf Club, (est. 1873) Woking, Surrey.)
		
Click to expand...

Gosh...

So, you don't and you're not fussed about those that do...


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 3, 2017)

craigstardis1976 said:



			"Good God, no, never. Clearly it's the start of the slippery slope, the thin end of the wedge, undoubtedly it is the first step, a gateway if you will, to becoming a genocidal, baby eating maniac who enjoys knifing pensioners, desecrating churches and while we are at it, bring back National Service, teach them some respect. Next they will be wanting colour televisions and have ideas of their own. Look at our golf club, the time is just approaching the twentieth century, we like it that way. It's nice to have a social order and besides the working classes smell, terribly. Glad we blackballed that young whippersnapper who cried like a girl on the beaches of Normandy. How can women play golf with all that housework to do? Glad we don't have those indoor hat wearing types at our club. What next, I swear a saw an African the other week, on the street he was, doing a job of work, in England. I bet he wears a hat inside as well."  - Squadron Leader JJ "Rummie" Rutledge. KCSG, (R'td) (Welcome to Golf Committee, Diptheria Golf Club, (est. 1873) Woking, Surrey.)
		
Click to expand...

So you don't have strong feelings one way or the other then?


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Jul 3, 2017)

I was looking to my elders for advice on such a crucial matter and I am only reporting what they said...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 3, 2017)

Doesn't bother me in the slightest as it has no bearing on me enjoying my meal and doesn't harm anyone but a few months ago we were having lunch in a cafÃ© with my dad who is almost 90 when all of a sudden he blurts out 'look at that ???? with his hat on'. Not sure why anyone would get so het up just because a fellow pensioner was eating with his hat on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2017)

I would think it odd but I wouldn't worry about it. If he's having a treatment or has a serious injury he may feel self conscious. Not always clear cut poor manners


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2017)

Hats off indoors - especially in golf clubhouse lounges and eating areas


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2017)

I've never wore a hat indoors, not even when spending all my money on dirty women in my youth &#128540;


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 4, 2017)

Only a woman may wear a hat indoors.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

I guess a lot depends where it is. Local Wetherspoons......fine, you expect it in there. But if I'm paying a lot of money to take my G/F somewhere expensive with nice "om-bee-onzz" then  wouldn't be very happy about it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I guess a lot depends where it is. Local Wetherspoons......fine, you expect it in there. But if I'm paying a lot of money to take my G/F somewhere expensive with nice "om-bee-onzz" then  wouldn't be very happy about it.
		
Click to expand...

Why? I really don't see how it impacts on you or anyone else.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 4, 2017)

I always turn mine back ways to eat if I'm wearing a cap.


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2017)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Only a woman may wear a hat indoors.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Why? I really don't see how it impacts on you or anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Would you wear jeans to a black tie function?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2017)

No, because a black tie function has a clear dress code, dinner jacket, trousers to suit, shirt and bow tie. Eating in a pub or restaurant, unless specified that jacket and tie must be worn, has no such restriction. Hats certainly don't come into the equation. Again, I really don't see how it matters if you are eating somewhere and someone on another table is wearing a hat how that impacts on your enjoyment.

If a hat bothers you, what else would? If I came into the same posh eaterie wearing a Hawaiian shirt would that also cause offence?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 4, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			That's a terrible assumption to make Christopher,you should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself.
		
Click to expand...

It was a fair assumption to be honest as he looked like a numpty  :smirk:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No, because a black tie function has a clear dress code, dinner jacket, trousers to suit, shirt and bow tie. Eating in a pub or restaurant, unless specified that jacket and tie must be worn, has no such restriction. Hats certainly don't come into the equation. Again, I really don't see how it matters if you are eating somewhere and someone on another table is wearing a hat how that impacts on your enjoyment.

If a hat bothers you, what else would? If I came into the same posh eaterie wearing a Hawaiian shirt would that also cause offence?
		
Click to expand...

A lot of golf clubs have a clear dress code but lots of people on here think it's ok to ignore them.

Like I said, if I want to eat next to someone in a baseball cap I'll go to Wetherspoons  but I don't expect it in a posh restaurant. I guess you and I have different standards.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 4, 2017)

just had lunch  and can  confirm I wasn't wearing a hat.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			A lot of golf clubs have a clear dress code but lots of people on here think it's ok to ignore them.

Like I said, if I want to eat next to someone in a baseball cap I'll go to Wetherspoons  but I don't expect it in a posh restaurant. I guess you and I have different standards.
		
Click to expand...

I have been to lots of golf clubs that have dress codes but I have never been to a restaurant with a dress code that prohibits hats. We clearly have different views. How are the 1950's ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have been to lots of golf clubs that have dress codes but I have never been to a restaurant with a dress code that prohibits hats. We clearly have different views. How are the 1950's ?
		
Click to expand...

There is no timestamp on good manners


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2017)

I think the disagreement is on the difference between good manners and outdated manners. Each to their own.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think the disagreement is on the difference between good manners and outdated manners. Each to their own.
		
Click to expand...

There isn't a difference


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 4, 2017)

Au contraire


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 4, 2017)

Im 25, and I wear caps regularly (I follow american sports so i own a good collection of NBA and MLB 59fifties) when going out. My girlfriend doesnt like the fact that I wear one but if we were in a pub for lunch i would keep it on, if we were going out for a meal somewhere in the evening I wouldn't wear one. It all depends where we are going and for what purpose. I would always remove when in a golf club though, thats just a given.


----------



## richart (Jul 4, 2017)

Who wears hats these days ? Didn't they go out with driving gloves ? 

I wear one for golf when it is very hot or cold, but can't think of any other time. Certainly not when going out for a meal.

 Just remembered I will be wearing my flat cap to Goodwood revival this year.:thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 4, 2017)

Very rarely wear a hat so I wouldn't wear one indoors.


----------



## StevieT (Jul 4, 2017)

Bad manners, simple as that. I would say using your phone is as bad though! 

Seriously though, I do hate bad etiquette and manners are a big thing for me and my family.  Old fashioned that way, but each to their own.  I wear hats a lot and always take them off when going indoors. 

Did remind me of this classic from The Sopranos 

https://youtu.be/Hqp1bGuiHHs


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 4, 2017)

**** sake. Little to complain about in the word when this is a thread. &#128518;&#128580;


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 5, 2017)

palindromicbob said:



			**** sake. Little to complain about in the word when this is a thread. ï˜†ï™„
		
Click to expand...

I started the thread as a tongue in cheek, lighthearted commentary on the age gap. As stated earlier, my age is closer to 100 than 40 & it's just something I would never think of doing. Seeing someone else doing it looks funny. It doesnâ€™t bother me in the least & I think most of the other people who have posted here aren't complaining, just commenting on how attitudes change over the years.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm 26 and wouldn't think to wear a hat in a sit down social setting like a dinner. Not sure what the traditional background behind it is but the way I think about it is that you should not be obscuring part of your face in such a scenario.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

Hat Etiquette

US 

http://www.advancedetiquette.com/2010/04/hat-etiquette/

UK

http://hatguide.co.uk/etiquette/

Happy to be of service


----------



## bobmac (Jul 5, 2017)

I only take my hat off for one thing. (Bandit. 1977)


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'd rather someone was wearing at hat in a restaurant than posting on a forum on their phone during a meal, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 5, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			I'd rather someone was wearing at hat in a restaurant than posting on a forum on their phone during a meal, but maybe that's just me.
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as the vast majority can't resist from using their devices whilst eating out... I am not sure how'd you know whether they were on a forum or on dateline...

Fondly remember the days when using mobiles in pubs/eating places was highly frowned upon...


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 5, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			I'd rather someone was wearing at hat in a restaurant than posting on a forum on their phone during a meal, but maybe that's just me.
		
Click to expand...

On the basis that neither affects me in any way I don't have a preference, couldn't care less. I was on the Forum while my wife was Instagramming her main course!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 5, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Seeing as the vast majority can't resist from using their devices whilst eating out... I am not sure how'd you know whether they were on a forum or on dateline...

Fondly remember the days when using mobiles in pubs/eating places was highly frowned upon...
		
Click to expand...

All members of the group place their phones face down in the middle of the table. first one to check their phone, pays the bill.


----------

